# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  pll fm 150 mwatt pic16f628 saa1057 bf970 c3355 87,5-108 Mhz

## aris52

pll fm 150 mwatt pic16f628 saa1057 bf970 c3355 87,5-108 Mhz εδω ειμαι για οποιαδηποτε διευκρινιση. :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes: 20120219_063823.jpg20120219_062320.jpg20120219_062334.jpg

----------


## KOKAR

σχέδιο και ΗΕΧ θα ανεβάσεις ?

----------


## aris52

τχ πλλ 001.jpghttp://home.deds.nl/~radio102/freddos/default.htm

----------


## electron

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το saa1057 είναι διπλού μέτρου. Αν όντως ισχύει αυτό είναι ένα πολύ καλό και αξιόπιστο κύκλωμα pll.

----------

